# Suse Läuft *freu* aber noch ein paar Konfigurationsprobleme



## Cstar (19. Mai 2002)

Endlich hab ich Suse draufgekriegt. Denen die meinen letzten Beitrag im Forum gelesen haben sei nur gesagt: Wenn die CD-Installation abstürzt, dann installiert man eben von der Festplatte. (Wenn jemand wieder ähnliches frägt dann, sollen die Moderatoren bitte darauf hinweisen. (Auf Suse.de gibt es unter supportdatenbank eine schöne anleitung was man auf die Festplatte installieren muss...)
So, aber jetzt zum neuem Problem:
Drucker und Cdrom laufwerk funktionieren nicht bzw. lassen sich nicht maunten.
1) Drucker: Ich hab einen steinalten(10 Jahre) Drucker: Epson Sylus Color ESC PS. Ich hab als ich linux drobenhatten mit yast2 versucht den drucker zu konfigurieren. hab fast alle epson drucker ausprobiert (inklusive genertic? drucker, das sind ja die Ausweichdrucker wenn der drucker nicht aufgeührt wird). Aber entweder hat der müll ausgedruckt oder schwarzweiß (Die Farbpatrone ist nicht lehr; in win funktionierts auch!) Dann hab ich unter ein paar anwendungen versucht zu drucken (u.a. staroffice)->Fehlanzeige: entweder keine reaktion oder müll. Wie kann ich das problem lösen bzw. wie sollte ich bei der druckereinrichtung vorgehen?
2) CDROM: Das Diskettenlaufwerk funktioniert (mount /root/floppy); aber wenn ich mit das cdrom-laufwerk mit (mount /root/cdrom) mounte, dann wird auf irgendeinen fehler hingewiesen. (Verzeichnis für cdrom stimmt!) Wo liegt auch hier wieder der Fehler? Was kann ich dagegen tun?

Schreibt also ein paar Vorschläge hin. Die dümmsten sind meistens die richtigen( siehe oben; man hat mir bei meinen ramdisk-absturz problem ja sogar gesagt, dass der kernel mit meinem pentium II nicht kompatibel ist. na ja, ich meine wenns auf tausenden rechnern funktioniert, warum nicht auf einem ganz gewöhnlichen, ziemlich weit verbreiteten pentium-rechner.)
also, thx für eure Vorschläge!


----------



## Cstar (19. Mai 2002)

Inzwischen läuft der Drucker *freu*. Aber der Ausdruck bleibt immer noch schwarzweiß! Woran liegts?


----------



## dave_ (19. Mai 2002)

Drucker: ka

Cdrom: 1. die fehlermeldung wäre interessant.
mount /root/cdrom kommt mir spanisch vor.

dein cdrom laufwerk musst du weder aus dem verzeichnis "root" "herausmounten" noch in das verzeichnis "root/cdrom" reinmounten ( :> klingt das mies )

such dir zunächst nen anderen mountpunkt zB /mnt/cdrom oder /media/cdrom

und dann muss der befehl so aussehen (höchstwahrscheinlich zumindest)

mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom


----------



## Cstar (19. Mai 2002)

na ganz so einfach sollte man sich das auch nun wieder nicht machen...
ich hab wie gesagt die obrige eingabe von godwich eingegeben:
fehlermeldung:
the kernel does not recognize /dev/mount (maybe insmod driver?)
so was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## Cstar (19. Mai 2002)

fehlermeldungsupdate:
"/cdrom is not a block device"
was nun?


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Mai 2002)

"the kernel does not recognize /dev/mount (maybe insmod driver?) "

Du sollstest 

mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

schreiben und nicht

/dev/mount

das ist klar das ers nicht findet.

Ok ganz von vorne:



> 2) CDROM: Das Diskettenlaufwerk funktioniert (mount /root/floppy); aber wenn ich mit das cdrom-laufwerk mit (mount /root/cdrom) mounte, dann wird auf irgendeinen fehler hingewiesen. (Verzeichnis für cdrom stimmt!) Wo liegt auch hier wieder der Fehler? Was kann ich dagegen tun? sdf



Das ist nicht gut!
Wenn du Cdrom & Floppy unter root mounten willst dann verbietest du allen usern den zugriff auf diese

Drum erstmal geh nur als user in die konsole nicht als root. Am anfang kann mann viel zu schnell was kaputt machen.
Sämmtliche befehle die ich dir gebe funktionieren auch als user.

' -> Das sind einzelne '  die direkt über der rechten Shift taste. nicht zu verwechseln mit denen neben backspace

1)
su -c 'umount /root/floppy'

Du musst nun passwort eingeben und dann hebst du den floppy mount auf.

2)
su -c 'umount /dev/cdrom'

Passwort eingeben, hebt eventuell vorhandenes mount des cdroms auf.
Wenn fehlermeldung :
/dev/cdrom not mounted 
kommt ignorieren ist ok.

3)
wechsel in das / verzeichnis und schau ob du entweder ein unterfolder
/mnt
oder 
/media 

findest.
wenn beide dann such dir eins aus 
und wechsel in das verzeichnis.
cd /mnt
bzw
cd /media

4)
überprüfe ob in einem dieser beiden verzeichnisse cdrom und floppy verzeichnis drin stehen

falls ja überspring punkt 5 und mach mit 6 weiter.

5) 
geb ein :

su 
[passwort]
md cdrom && md floppy

6)
su
falls /mnt gewählt wurde

mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
mount /dev/floppy /mnt/floppy

falls /media


mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
mount /dev/floppy /media/floppy

exit

Das sollte es dann sein.
wenn du die cd wechseln willst einfach wieder unmounten 
und die neue cd mounten.

Das geht auch viel schneller per alias aber das ist ne andere geschichte


----------



## Cstar (20. Mai 2002)

thx
es funktioniert!


----------

